

Software Carpentry: Lessons Learned - ngoldbaum
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e26rp6qPbA

======
greenyoda
For reference, here's the paper that the speaker in this talk wrote about his
quest to teach scientists how to program effectively:

 _Software Carpentry: lessons learned_

[http://f1000research.com/articles/3-62/v1](http://f1000research.com/articles/3-62/v1)

